# 1/64 LMP dallara sp1 from scratch



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Today I made a major step in my hobby pratice : I started to build a car totally from scratch.


For me, a major missing in our scale is modern le mans prototypes, 2000's period. 

The biggest issue to achieve realistic modern LMP (or ALMS) prototypes is the wheelbase. For now, the two longest wheel bases chassis I know are the MEGAG and the 440 widepan. 

The tyco widepan has several advantages: 

It's cheap
A lot of aftermarket racing parts already exists
You can race it without magnet easily
It's *really* cheap ^^


So...I picked up some photos on internet, and start work from a piece of balsa wood.

The goal is that : 












The start of my work : 




















You can see that the scale is slightly superior to the classic afx c group cars : 











The cool and important thing is that the tyco long wheel base is quite exactly the same than a lot of modern lemans-type proto cars. So in theory, it will work 


The master I'll done will be used first for styren vacuum forming kits. I hope to be able to add some light kit too, to match the real thing and organize some little enduro races (3-4hours) at home when the track scenery will be done (with at least lighting of course).

If the master is good enough, perhaps I'll see for resin casting (in partnership with some resin caster specialist, because I don't do resin casting at all). 

but for now, we 're in the early stages, of course 

To be continued...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent start! It will be cool to watch your progress and seeing the process through another set of eyes!

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is Old School Le Mans in 1/32 60s style baby! I want a 904 1/1 scale racer in silver. Since I am dreaming how about one in red also?






Good luck on your Le Mans 2000 style race body demether. With that green and white scale grid work top you should do just fine. 

Bob...later in the race they get some 24 hour nite racing in...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you ! 

for the classic cars, maybe one day if I become good enough ! the modern cars seems more easy for me, more symetric and geometric. And of course, it's interesting since anyone I know had done modern le mans cars before in h0 scale. So I have not to fear any compairison 


Tonight I made a free draw sketch on the body, to trace the common lines of symetrie and shapes. Tomorrow, I'll verify it, and start more fine cuts and shapping. 

Being realistic, I hope achieve a decent enough result for vaccum form purpose (styren) , since vacuum forming is more forgiving than the resin. 

New pics sunday ! (here in france it's saturday for the next 3 minutes  )


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool! Looking forward to your progress. Cool project!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Demether, have you considered getting a 1:43rd version of the car to use as a reference. The now defunct Provence Moulage made a kit of the car and Spark probably makes a ready built version. Static models like these may be less expensive than a slot car.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

As this project is mainly for my personal use, I don't want to buy diecasts because it will raise the final budget for the kit ! 

So I work with photos


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

YES! I am liking this project Dimitri! I will definitely be watching the progress here. I know it might be a bit of a challenge, but if you can create this car it will be fantastic! 

I agree with Russ - if you can find a scale version that is the closest to the HO as possible, then you can scale translate a lot of the layout and design on your balsa wood mock up.

Good luck and keep us posted!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Will the end result fit the mega-G, which has almost the same wheelbase?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I would get to about step 2 of that project and it would be thrown in the "i'll finish another time" box.
Good luck, It would be awesome to see a finished piece.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*This is a great project !*

:thumbsup:There was a time that I just "Did'nt do resincasting" also. I found it to be a worthwhile pursuit & i even am able to sell some of my work.
Go for it
Looking foreward to see the results of your balso wood project !


Neal:dude:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> Will the end result fit the mega-G, which has almost the same wheelbase?


I don't know, since I 've no chassis to test 


So...here we go : 

Like I said, I use some 1/32 slot car and real pictures to make the draw of the car. I first draw the main lines with a pen, only on a eye judgement (I'm more "beaux arts" than engineer, I 'm afraid...) : 












Then, I start to roughly cut the shapes with modelling knifes assortment, trying to refer the "real" car : 












When I finished this work, I cutted the wheels, to make easier and more good looking wheel wells : 












The car begins to look like something. 













Now, I have to vacuum form it in lexan. Why? 

because first it will smooth the fiber edges of the balsa shape (I'm lasy, so the vaccum form will polish a lot of things for me). 

Secondly, it will helps me to see the chassis clearance, and spot the eventual problems. 

Finally, I 'll make a plaster master with this vaccum formed lexan mold. So it will be easy to make the last thinks (sanding, adding the cockpit, etc...).

After that, I'll vacuum form the first styren piece, and start the building (adding the blades, mirrors, driver head, wing etc...). 


to be continued...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You have a great eye for detail, Dimitri! Your pattern is tres bien!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::hat:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ! 

this afternoon is too hot in france to go to cellar make vacuum forming...perhaps tonight!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Mega-G chassis on their own and fairly cheap are out there now, Buds for example....


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

nothing as cheap as the tyco , wich costs 3USD each. 

It'x why I choosed it, that and the fact the chassis runs flawlessly without magnet (see my "tyco pan jet" topic). A lot of racing parts exists too for the tyco.


But one day, I'll try the megaG too, of course


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Good job.

(Hot here too!)


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work D! Freezing cold here!!!!!! Looking forward to more progress. Well done! Got the Wrenn car today. Nice looking car apart from the driver has lipstick on??????


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the wreen looks cool. The scale diference is not that bad. It's a shame that is so expensive !

does it run out of box on a h0 track ?


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Bonjour Dimitri,

impressing work!!:wave:

Did i get that right? You want to build a lexan
body and than use this model as master for making
moulds??

Salut

Ebi


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you ! 

My work technic is that : 

1) make a master rough in balsa wood
2)vacuum form in lexan the master rough
3)use the lexan form like a mold, and pour modelling plaster in.
4) work on the obtained plaster master to make the final mold
5)make styren vacuum formed bodies with the final plaster master
6)paint it, detail it, run it ! :thumbsup:

today, I made the vacuum formed lexan mould : 











I improved my vacuum forming technic a lot, the detail is already great (even wood nerves are visible on lexan!) so I guess the final styren copies should be quite cool : 











this afternoon, I'll make the plaster pouring. 


to be continued...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Very nice.

Styrene is very fragile, un-raceable even, at least in my limited experience.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Perhaps on a magnet car, where shocks are really brutal ? I will race this bodies on magnetless "tyco pan jet" chassis, so the shocks are a lot less dangerous for the car.

i think I'll reinforce the body inside with some epoxy too. I don't think (I hope!) it will be more fragile than lexan. 

But who knows...perhaps the master will be good enough for resin cast, but it's not my objective. The resin cast make great details...and reveal defaults as well. So a lot of extra work will be necessary for that.

I prefer create a complete 4 or more styren kits with Ok lexan-type look than one resin master in the mean time 


edit : I will not do the casting with plaster : I forgot I've got some acrylic resin (used for scenery cast), it shopuld be more sturdy.

Now I go fishing ! so next steps will be tonight


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Fantastic job Dimitri! You definitely are the artist here for drawing that out! You definitely captured some great details! This is getting better and better!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking really good D. The Wrenn cars guide pin is too fat to run on my Tyco track! Noisy little car also???


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks !


tonight I made the master casting. I used acrilyc resin (used for scenery, not the same used for car kits or figures) instead of plaster, because it's more strong and can be glued too. 












Pouring the mold : 












1hour after, I obtain my master in resin : 




















Tommorow night, I'll start the finishing process (detailling and sanding)



to be continued...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*outstanding!!!*

absolutely outstanding D!!!! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ! 

I 'll continue the work tonight, I think.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Incredible!!! And fast too! I started some scaled drawings for an F-1 body, about the time you posted this. I have 2 drawing complete, no sculpting started. I'm envious!!! Wish I had more time or drive to move this well!!!
The design is looking very good, can't wait to see it with wings and wheels!

-Paul


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

For which chassis Paul?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for the comment, Paul ! 

here 's the nex steps. i started the long an boring sanding process : 





















I'm too tired today to finish. Tommorow, I 'll start the cockpit and continue the sanding. 

to be continued..


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice! It's starting to take full shape now! Cool deal Dimitri! I'm sure this is where things really slow down....take your time and I know the details and car will come together just perfect!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> For which chassis Paul?


The F-1 will probably be set up for the Mega-G 1.7. It sets low and is the narrowest by far. I started the "box" process last night. I build a box around the chassis as close as possible to make sure all working parts have clearance. Once that is done, I'll start working the body around it so it is as close as possible. This will be my first cigar shaped body and the tolerances will be much closer than what I usually do, but I'm looking forward to the challenge. I won't be progressing as fast as this thread is going! I wish I had more time, but the Dallara here is looking great! At the rate you are progressing you will have a resin quality master! It's looking better every post!

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> This will be my first *cigar* shaped body


you mean...THIS type of car ??? 











great news ! It's really a lack in our scale, as well as the LMP cars.



> I wish I had more time, but the Dallara here is looking great! At the rate you are progressing you will have a resin quality master!



Thanks, but as we say in france (I don't know if the expression exists in USA) , "don't sell the bear before have killed it!"  We'll see how the project goes ! 

dimitri


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

demether said:


> thank you for the comment, Paul !
> 
> here 's the nex steps. i started the long an boring sanding process :
> 
> ...


I can relate D! 

Looks like the file is the first choice. It will straighten things out better because they are ...yes.... straight! hahahahaha! They define the contours better and afterwords your paper will ride better. Not to mention they cut the clods and lumps out quicker in the beginning.

I do a LOT of WET sanding and blocking. Seems like it's all I ever do. I prefer mud over dust...LOL. The paper lasts longer and and doesnt foul. Use one or two drops of dish soap as a dispersent/lubricant.

As a longtime 1:1 body man the hardest part is adapting good tooling to your scale projects. The equivalents I use are files for roughing things out...which are the scale equivalent of what bodymen call a "cheese grater" in America. For what is called the "long board" or the "board of truth" (because the long board never lies !), I wrap a flat file with sandpaper...to do large flat areas. For the "hard hand block" the pink rubber eraser wrapped in sandpaper is perfect. For a "soft hand block", used for contouring, I use a piece of good quality foam rubber wrapped in sandpaper; nice because it holds extra water too. For tight narrow spaces where you must walk a fine line I wrap paper on an old dulled hobby blade. Of course Dental picks for detail picking. 

Naturally you must adapt other things for certain projects with problematic areas, but the above list gets me through most things quickly and efficiently.

I recommend good lighting and decent Tunes also...something with a good beat that you can bop to.

Works for me!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

whaou ! great technic advises you give ! thanks ! 

I already use some of them, in a roughly version...nothing so "elegant" I'm afraid 

tonight I make a break with this project, and I'm finishing a vette GS tjet 

I'll show you that !


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

demether said:


> you mean...THIS type of car ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I'm aiming for on the first design. A little ambitious, but I like a challenge!










-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Really cool ! it will be great, can't wait to see it !


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*filing alternative*

D,
Do you have Drug Stores that carry ladies make-up, etc. by you? Here in the states, we have Walgreens, CVS, etc. In the make-up section by the finger nail polish, you can get cardboard nail files. I prefer the Revlon manufacturer. These are very inexpensive, and are perfect for sanding flat surfaces. I use them on my Bondo molds. It should work great for your plaster molds.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gone fishing...*

demether,

Holy Smokes.......I blinked and Bam you built a car. This thing is looking great! It's fun to be able to create a slotcar that you want. 

Bob...Sweeeeeet! This is a very cool thread...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks !

@fastlap : yes I know that tool, I have got some 

@bob : the car is not finished, but this days I goes fishing a lot ! today I made a few black bass (and other little fishs to use for living bait), but unfortunatly not the big monsters you've got in your country !  so the car didn't progress a lot...

I 've to show you my last tjet project too, it's quite cool too !


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool, been waiting to see the Corvette!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey DM,
Just wondering if this fascinating projects has gone any further.
(fishing boxes are for slot cars)

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey DM,
Electric football?

Hoping to see this project play out.

Rich


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi there, 

sorry to have quit temporarely the board, to follow, you're right the electric football way ! 

The summer is finished, so I can go in my cellar to work on the track more easily. Be sure I didn't abandonned this project ! 

I always do the same : big activity in one hobby during a few months, then I swap to another hobby, work a few months on it, then I swap, etc, etc...

But for sure, now I have 3 passions in life : vintage videogaming, slot racing and electric football !!!

DImitri


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

UP ! 


No update for now, but I wanted to bump the topic, so you guys put me under pressure to finish the project 


Since I found a new job, I don't have so much spare time...So I believe I'll finish the master for "simple" styrene vacuum forming. 

I 'll try to make a significant progress during the week. I'll work on it at night. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

demether said:


> UP !
> 
> 
> No update for now, but I wanted to bump the topic, so you guys put me under pressure to finish the project
> ...


Under Pressure Ummmmm yeah....get this done NOW! ( just kidding kinda ) Glad to see you are back tinkering on this now.

Bob...job good...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, it's been a long wait. Glad you're getting back to this.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Bumping this thing for my own motivation


----------

